# Live midi to sheets - Any easy ways to do it?



## RobertPeetersPiano (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey!

I need to make some sheets for songs I made (piano solo), but I don't want to put a lot of work in it. I have a midi file (but I played it live without tempo marker on..)
I have Cubase and Notion3.
I know that cubase has a setting, so that a note can only start on a beat or quarter, half. 3/4. (can you put this to 1/16 too?) and can you automate this process? so that I do not have to click and drag every note?


----------



## Rob (Apr 1, 2012)

RobertPeetersPiano @ 1st April 2012 said:


> Hey!
> 
> I need to make some sheets for songs I made (piano solo), but I don't want to put a lot of work in it. I have a midi file (but I played it live without tempo marker on..)
> I have Cubase and Notion3.
> I know that cubase has a setting, so that a note can only start on a beat or quarter, half. 3/4. (can you put this to 1/16 too?) and can you automate this process? so that I do not have to click and drag every note?



In my experience I've found that this way you get a cpmpletely unreadable score... while the pitches are correct, the rhythm is completely messed up, and even you yourself would not be able to read it. The best option probably is to re-record the piece following a click, and even so you have to adjust the score afterwards.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 1, 2012)

Depending upon your sequencing daw software, there is usually a way to quantize the midi and adjust note lengths so that your creative intention can be imported into Sibelius or Finale with less problems. This is usually in a situation though when a stable tempo is kept to. There may be a way to use tap tempo as a way to create a custom tempo map first for your piece so that the quantize and note length optimization within your sequencer can recognize starting times better. Good luck.


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Apr 1, 2012)

okies, thanx - I will try it


----------



## bryla (Apr 1, 2012)

It seems these are the situations where you call a copyist.... like me :D


----------



## Justin Miller (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Robert, have you tried out the time warp function? Just right click somewhere in the sequence window and select the tool to the far right and it will let you drag the midi beat lines to match you performance note by note (doesn't take as long as it might sound). This won't alter you performance and will make notation export look correct, you'll just have to do the obvious articulations etc. afterward.
-MAKE SURE YOU DO THIS FROM BEGINNING TO END, or it could mess up the performance.

(tip--if you do this just on the measure lines it will often make the quarter notes and eighth notes appear to be in the right place of the measure that you intended)


----------

